# my tortoise...(CH,radiata,emys and sulcata)



## berrilturtle (May 20, 2011)

this is my tortoise

1.cherry head
juniooorrr....9cm














senioorr...14cm up












radiata
high dome...high black
19-20cm










sulcata
10cm





his sister





emys
35cm


----------



## l0velesly (May 21, 2011)

They are all beautiful! Love your high-domed radiata


----------



## coreyc (May 21, 2011)

Yon have some nice torts' they look great


----------



## TortBrain (May 21, 2011)

That not a high dome radiata. It's a super duper high dome!
Very beautiful.. Same for your other tort.


----------



## berrilturtle (May 21, 2011)

@lushcious and coreyc :thank you broo!!
@TortBrain:lol!!!thank youu.....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 21, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## DixieParadise (May 21, 2011)

Very nice. Good job...love the colors on your CHRF...


----------



## Yvonne G (May 21, 2011)

Hi Theo:

Great-looking tortoises! How big is your emys?


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 21, 2011)

Nice looking group.


----------



## Jacob (May 21, 2011)

Nice Torts, But Your First Sulcata Has Some Pyramiding


----------



## dmarcus (May 21, 2011)

I agree with Jacob, you have great torts, but watch the pyramiding on your Sulcata's...


----------



## berrilturtle (May 29, 2011)

thank you all
I emys size 35-40 cm
while for small sulcata pyramiding since it was bought
now I am a diet with good nutrition to improve


----------

